# Sharpen that knife in 1 minute



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

A really quick way to sharpen knives is with this:



http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...er-and-Belt-Sander.aspx?a=428756&kwtid=276449



Using the sanding belt, very, very lightly run the knife along the belt at a 22 degree angle taking care to keep the knife moving across the belt, especially at the tip. 2 trips across both sides is enough. Then strop the knife using an old leather belt to get rid of the curl. To get it really sharp hone it on a steel then strop again. From dull to shaving in 1 minute.



An alternative is to get a flapper wheel for your existing grinder.



Go here then down to large flap wheels, 100 -120 grit.



http://www.ruffstuff.com/pages/bench.html


----------

